

GCC and LLVM developers to begin collaborating? - tjaerv
http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2014-02/msg00093.html

======
tjaerv
Also reported on at Phoronix:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU5Njk](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU5Njk)

